# [solved] php 5.* emerge fails

## bmeagle

I can´t get any 5.* version of php to emerge, they all fail with the same error:

 *Quote:*   

> r/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.1.6-r11/work/php-5.1.6/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c: In function 'zif_ibase_field_info':
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.1.6-r11/work/php-5.1.6/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2019: error: 'XSQLDA' undeclared (first use in this function)
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.1.6-r11/work/php-5.1.6/ext/interbase/ibase_query.c:2019: error: 'sqlda' undeclared (first use in this function)
> ...

 

emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+
> ...

 

Anyone have any idea WTF I am doing wrong or missing?

Thanx

bmeagleLast edited by bmeagle on Sat Sep 22, 2007 7:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nixnut

If you don't really need interbase support, I'd try disabling it.

----------

## bmeagle

Atm I´m not sure what support I need, I now have explicitly set -interbase, but it´s part of the default, not sure why it is still gets built though. I´m not sure what I need and don´t support for. I actually want to install joomla, the reason  I need php.

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.4_p20070914/work/php-5.2.4_p20070914/ext/interbase/ibase_service.c:593: warning: passing argument 6 of '_php_ibase_service_action' makes integer from pointer without a cast
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.4_p20070914/work/php-5.2.4_p20070914/ext/interbase/ibase_service.c: In function 'zif_ibase_server_info':
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.4_p20070914/work/php-5.2.4_p20070914/ext/interbase/ibase_service.c:605: error: 'zend_ibase_globals' has no member named 'errmsg'
> ...

 

Any other pointers as to what to enable/disable?

Thanx  a mil!

----------

## mablum

hi

has anyone found a solution yet?

I have the same problem

cheers

mablum

----------

## nixnut

Could be this bug. Should be fixed by now in portage. If not you could try the patch yourself or disable the firebird use flag too.

----------

## bmeagle

I just emerged php with -firebird after syncing that worked, will still try with firebird, but the bug mentioned was definitely the problem.

Thanx a mil.

----------

## iamarv

bmeagle

If it's not too late:

```
(export CFLAGS="-I/opt/firebird/include";emerge php)
```

Do not forget the parentheses

----------

